# Best road tires for a tacoma 4x4?



## stihlaficionado

I currently have Bridgestone Dueler 265/70/16 on my 2001 Tacoma 4X4.

The tread noise on the highway is enuf to make me tone deaf & I'm interested in buying a less aggressive tread pattern. I don't take the truck off road that much anymore, mostly highway driving & around town.

Any ideas as to brand?

I usually buy Goodyear or Michelin tires; the Bridgestone's came with the truck



thanks for any ideas


mark


----------



## Freehand

I'll prolly get flamed,but the six-ply hankooks have treated me right.Been through several sets.My .02.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Never tried Hankook, but I will research them


I was at Sears a month ago buying tires for the Corolla & I asked about prices for
the Michelin tires for the truck and I was told to expect about $300.00 per tire,
mounting & balancing xtra!


----------



## dingeryote

Just recently went with a less aggressive tire for longer wear. 

After eyeballing and talking around a bit, I settled on a set of Hankook Dynapro ATM's.
Was kind of leery at first, as I normally wont consider foreign made tires, but after getting ripped off by extremely short wear on BFG's, and seeing the prices on Goodyear and Cooper go to the moon for tires I already know wont hold up well for us, Hankook was it.

Glad we did. Still an E rated tire, and nice and quiet. Not real good in sand and mud but works well enough to get a trailer loaded with 6 Tons out of a muddy and sandy field when needed.

Best part is wear. So far it's not even apparent using the nickle method, after 8,000 miles of mostly hauling a loaded trailer.

Ride is deceptive. The coopers that were replaced, were just what one would expect from a 10 ply tire. I noticed immediately that the Hankooks were a LOT smoother, and double checked the E rating when I got home to make sure the dealer didn't screw up.

It's only one season, and winter ain't here yet so I might hate them on the snow, but as it is I'd buy another set.
Just wish Cooper hadn't jacked thier prices up so bad, I likes my Coopers.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## PA Plumber

I've had good luck with Firestone Destination A/T tires. 

Been running them on an '04 Tundra for a few years. Quiet, drive/ride well, and seem to have fairly decent traction.


----------



## dingeryote

Dangit!!

Everybody but me has had luck with the Destination tires. My Jeep ate a set of LE's in like 25,000 miles and have sworn them off since. Maybe the AT's are the difference?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Freehand

I'm with Dinger,used to be a Cooper man,then they discontinued the Discover line. Hankooks ever since and they last and last.Never had any luck with Firestone.They don't like the chat roads we have here.


----------



## teatersroad

I might try some of them Yokahama Geolanders. I have to get new rubber on both of my rigs this fall..ouch.


----------



## firediver125

*I only run Yokohama's on my toyotas*

I only run Yokohama Geolander AT/S on my 2003 tacoma, they are the best tires i have ever had, BY FAR! We also run yokohamas on my wifes 4runner and her old rav4!

Check them out!


----------



## zr900

I have had a set of yoko geolander ats on my 99 sliverado 4x4 for about 40k and they are a very good tire I have 315/75/16's so roughly 35x12.50 and i should get 70k out of them.


----------



## firediver125

I have over 64,000 miles almost 65 and I still have about 40% TREAD ALL THE WAY AROUND!


----------



## AT sawyer

I put Michelin's on my Tacoma after the factory Goodrich tires died at 35,000. Went 75,000 on the first set of Michelins and now on a second set. Be sure to rotate them if you want to squeeze every last mile out. I was lazy about that the first time but now have the rotation religion. 

Got them at my Toyota dealer for 200.00 each. Handling and ride was big improvement over the Goodrich.


----------



## Frank Boyer

I run Michelin on all my cars and trucks. Costco has good prices. Many of the other brands have issues with pulls, balance, squirly handling, etc. I've done/taught undercar service for over 40 years and Michelin have had almost zero problems.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Frank Boyer said:


> I run Michelin on all my cars and trucks. Costco has good prices. Many of the other brands have issues with pulls, balance, squirly handling, etc. I've done/taught undercar service for over 40 years and Michelin have had almost zero problems.


 
I also have run Michelin on our cars. IMo they are the best that $$ can buy. But the latest price increases are making the prospect of spending $1500(mounted & balanced) for a set of tires for the Tacoma very real.
No Costco here.


----------



## teatersroad

well, I had michelin's awhile back and they didn't last for squat. But, it really matters what line you choose with the brand you choose. Crapper tires and oem's are made by even the best co's. Kinda like farm saw vs pro saw.


----------



## husky455rancher

i had yokohama geolanders on my 98 tacoma. i pretty much ran them to canvas before i sold the truck. they were real good tires imo


----------



## forestryworks

I have had good luck with BFG both the All Terrain and Rugged Terrain tires. Currently on Rugged Terrain. Almost 30,000 on them. No problems. Missed my last rotation schedule though :bang:

If you log a lot of highway miles, the key to tire longevity is proper tire pressure, proper alignment, and regular rotations.

I don't know much about Off Road though. If the road gets really rough, that's what a mule is for. Or your feet.


----------

